# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Aguaje en capsulas de be natural

## benatural

*AUMENTA SENOS CON AGUAJE EN CAPSULAS DE BE NATURAL**Capsulas de Aguaje 100% naturales sin aditivos químicos ni preservantes. Insuperable fuente de hormonas de origen vegetal (Fitohormonas o Fitoestrógenos), importantísimas para toda mujer.*  *Se le atribuye a esta fruta ser la causante de la belleza y sensualidad de la mujer amazónica.*  *Aumento de senos*  *Formar la silueta*  *Evitar la caída del cabello, y eliminar las vellosidades.*  *Recomendado para madres gestantes y mujeres durante y después de la menopausia.*   *Si te gustaría conocer más de nuestros productos o consultar precios o información.*   *Visita:* www.benatural.com.pe  *Vía  correo:* ventas@benatural.com.pe  *Realizamos envíos nacionales e internacionales.* Temas similares: deseo comprar aguaje o moriche Vendo aguaje de calidad Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural EEUU, Canadá, Argentina y Colombia interesados en adquirir sacha inchi del Perú en cápsulas Zeolita natural

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado/a benatural: 
Te recomiendo crear el *Blog* de tu empresa aquí en AgroFórum.pe, y que crees categorías en él (para que puedas organizar la información). De esa manera puedes crear una categoría con el nombre "Empresa" para que nos cuentes sobre tu negocio; y a la vez podrías crear la categoría "Productos" para que nos cuentes sobre tus cápsulas milagrosas. Y así, haces lo mismo para organizar otra información que te interese publicar. 
Yo te recomendaría que ajuntes algunas fotos de tus productos; y por qué no, algunas fotos de charapas bien dotadas, bien coquetas... :Stick Out Tongue:  para que generes mayor interés en las damás que vean tu Blog -o en sus maridos pretenciosos- 
No sé si entre los usuarios el foro tengas mucho mercado, así que también te sugeriría poner un mensaje en inglés, ya que el sistema de este portal ubica tu mensaje en los buscadores de Internet, y tal vez haya alguna gringa, europea o china, que se anime a comprarte. 
Espero haberte ayudado en algo para que puedas conseguir más clientes. 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------

